# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Ruquier et ses chroniqueurs J'adore

## souminet

SAlut :8-): 

Le RDV  ne pas manquer pour moi, c'est ruquier... La quotidienne avec tous ses chroniqueurs et celle du samedi avec ses incontournables Eric Zemour et Eric Nolo, le mdiateur et ce qui suit... deux superbes missions lgres et instructives... Un vrai magazine d'information et tous a dans l'humour et la bonne humeur.. Que demander de plus???

Les interviews des politiques sont  ne pas rater les samedis, j'ai par exemple ador FAdela Amara... ::king:: 

Et vous??? vous aimez????

----------


## beekeep

Salut,

bien, on a au moins trouv une personne satisfaite de notre service public.

perso, mme pay pour a je n'accepterai pas de regarder ..

pour avoir zapp dessus, j'ai vu que ds qu'une info intressante pouvait tre dite elle est aussitt coupe par une vanne foireuse  mme pas deux sous.
je me risquerai pas  commenter les chroniques au risque de devenir vulgaire.


dsol souminet mais je trouve cette mission franchement insupportable et inutile.

----------


## Invit

C'est un fake, c'est a ?
En plus Zemour...  la rigueur tu aurais Alvque, je dis pas, mais l...

----------


## newbie57

> C'est un fake, c'est a ?
> En plus Zemour...  la rigueur tu aurais Alvque, je dis pas, mais l...


+1  ::king:: 

J'adorai quand Alvque prennait la parole dans cette mission avec son humour dlirant. Maintenant je ne peux plus les regarder dans la semaine car plus le temps mais... je les coute sur Europe 1  ::D: .

PS: J'adore aussi la chroniqueuse qui passe 1 fois par semaine sur Europe 1, celle qui commente les nouveauts de films (une petite vieille) et Benichou aussi.

----------


## l@rry

si ce n'tait pas ruquier qui prsentait, peut etre que je regarderais...
et encore, juste pour florence foresti

----------


## Muesko

Moi son mission de tl (on va se gner, l'autre je connais pas) j'aime pas non plus, leur contenu est bien souvant nul et pas trs intressant.
Par contre je suit son mission radio sur europe 1 que j'coute depuis asser longtemps, celle la j'aime bien mme si depuis quelques temps ils sont moins rock'n'roll sur certains point qu'avant.

----------


## Invit

> Ruquier et ses chroniqueurs J'adors


Je sais bien que la touche S est  ct du E, mais un titre, a se corrige.

Ruquier, il a t impertinent, il y a bien longtemps - Boccolini aussi, mais qui s'en souvient encore?
Il y a bien longtemps que j'ai dcroch.

----------


## Mat.M

Comme la plupart des gens ici je prfre de trs loin l'mission radio et les grognements de Pierre la Bniche  ::lol:: 




> J'adore aussi la chroniqueuse qui passe 1 fois par semaine sur Europe 1, celle qui commente les nouveauts de films (une petite vieille) et Benichou aussi.


C'est Monique Pantelle qui donne la rplique  Isabelle Motrot.
Isabelle Motrot tait chroniqueuse cin sur Canal Plus..

----------


## copin

> pour avoir zapp dessus, j'ai vu que ds qu'une info intressante pouvait tre dite elle est aussitt coupe par une vanne foireuse  mme pas deux sous.
> je me risquerai pas  commenter les chroniques au risque de devenir vulgaire.


+1  ::king:: 

Les emissions de Ruquier sont, je trouve, pitoyables... On a toujours le sentiment qu'il a prpar pour chaque info une vannebien longtemps  l'avance et que systmatiquement il l'a replace... et vu la vanne on se dit qu'il aurait mieux fait de mieux la prparer... Bref niveau spontanit 0

Nan! Comme beekeep mme si on me payait pour regarder je le ferai pas!

----------


## zodd

> +1 
> 
> Les emissions de Ruquier sont, je trouve, pitoyables... On a toujours le sentiment qu'il a prpar pour chaque info une vannebien longtemps  l'avance et que systmatiquement il l'a replace... et vu la vanne on se dit qu'il aurait mieux fait de mieux la prparer... Bref niveau spontanit 0
> 
> Nan! Comme beekeep mme si on me payait pour regarder je le ferai pas!


pitoyable, comme celles d'hardisson, de marc olivier faugiel, et de bien d'autre... arff.. si seulement je n'etais pas oblig de pay une redevence parceque j'ai acheter une tl pour regarder un dvd de temps en temps..

----------


## Invit

Dmonte ton tuner, et fait une dclaration sur l'honneur comme quoi tu n'as pas de tl  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Muesko

Normalement si tu fait constater que tu n'as pas d'antenne, tu as le droit de refuser la redevance. Moi j'ai l'antenne mais pas la tv (et j'en veut pas !), bha je paye pas.

----------


## Ak3tO

Cette mission serait encore mieux sans la prsence de steevy "boulet" qui n'a pas du tout a place dans cette mission.
Enfin a ne reste que mon avis.

----------


## Invit

Je croyais que depuis cette anne ils l'avaient vir, et beh non ! Hier il y tait. Remarque en passant de 6  3 chroniqueurs, statistiquement on le croise moins souvent.

----------


## Scyrius

a l'epoque, sur inter, j'ecoutais
sur europe j'ecoute un peu moins
sur F2, jecoute plus.

La raison, ils sont devenus politiquement correct pour ne pas choquer la menagere. Dailleurs, me semble t-il, l'audience est en chute libre. C'est d'ailleurs la raison du changement de cette anne ( les 3 au lieu de 6)

----------


## Faith's Fall

Aujourd'hui la tv ne prsente plus rien, souvent du prchauff, rien qu'a regarder les missions d'arthur, on a souvent les mme sujet, les mme invits et aussi les mme spectateurs (Et souvent une belle bonde sulfureuse derrire arthur, trange non ? ). Tous est du rchauffer.


ruquier jamais bien au dbut. Mais au fur et a mesure de l'mission, sa devenait de plus en plus prtentieux et inutile. 

Ce qui serait bien est qu'il nous remette l'mission coucou c'est nous. Sa c'tait gnial et il y avait de tout dedans.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Et les dicts de Pivot, a ferait pas de mal non plus !  ::?:

----------


## ucfoutu

> Et les dict*s* de Pivot, a ferait pas de mal non plus !


C'est certain !!! ::lol:: 

On pourrait mme en profiter pour (re)enseigner le bon usage de la ngation...

----------


## lper

J'ai jamais eu de bonnes notes !  ::oops::

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

Ruquier  la tl c'est franchement dsobligeant...

En plus c'est politiquement correct mais tout de mme bien orient  ::roll:: 

Et puis aux heures o je rentre c'est dj pass dans la majorit des cas  :8-):

----------


## zodd

> Ruquier  la tl c'est franchement dsobligeant...
> 
> En plus c'est politiquement correct mais tout de mme bien orient 
> 
> Et puis aux heures o je rentre c'est dj pass dans la majorit des cas


y a pas que politiquement que c'est orient... ::mouarf::

----------


## Shivaneth

> y a pas que politiquement que c'est orient...


 ::king::

----------


## newbie57

> C'est Monique Pantelle qui donne la rplique  Isabelle Motrot.
> Isabelle Motrot tait chroniqueuse cin sur Canal Plus..


Merci pour l'info.  ::king:: 




> *Aujourd'hui la tv ne prsente plus rien*, souvent du prchauff, rien qu'a regarder les missions d'arthur, on a souvent les mme sujet, les mme invits et aussi les mme spectateurs (Et souvent une belle bonde sulfureuse derrire arthur, trange non ? ). Tous est du rchauffer.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, surtout certains samedis soir lorsque TF1 nous propose par exemple "les 100 plus grands truc much". 
Ils vont nous en mettre combien des missions de ce type? 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, surtout certains samedis soir lorsque TF1 nous propose par exemple "les 100 plus grands truc much". 
> Ils vont nous en mettre combien des missions de ce type?


Mais tu sais que tu peux faire plein d'autres choses le samedi soir au lieu de pester contre la tl...  ::roll::

----------


## zodd

> Mais tu sais que tu peux faire plein d'autres choses le samedi soir au lieu de pester contre la tl...


il a pas dit qu'il restait tout les samedi devant la tl.mais toujours est il que si un samedi, on a envie de se faire un plateau tl.. mais il vaut mieux avoir un bon dvd.. car c'est pas avec les programmes habituels qu'on va etre satisfait.. je rappelle qu'on paye pour un certain nombre de chaine.. et ca m'embete de payer pour un truc qui ne me conviens pas.

Le coup d'enlever le tuner et de dclarer qu'on n'a pas de tl, j'ai failli le faire.. mais on m'a dit que ca n'tait pas valable..

----------


## Invit

Tu peux juste dire que t'as pas de tl. Ca marche tant que tu te fais pas contrler. ::mrgreen:: 
Et faut pas oublier que la redevance sert aussi  payer la radio.

----------


## zodd

> Tu peux juste dire que t'as pas de tl. Ca marche tant que tu te fais pas contrler.
> Et faut pas oublier que la redevance sert aussi  payer la radio.


tu va dire que je suis associable, mais je n'coute pas la radio non plus.. j'coute mes CD et c'est tout  :;): 

Pour les infos, c'est journal et web... mais c'est vrai que je trouve a tonnant qu'il n'existe pas de Tl sans tuner..

----------


## newbie57

> Mais tu sais que tu peux faire plein d'autres choses le samedi soir au lieu de pester contre la tl...





> *il a pas dit qu'il restait tout les samedi devant la tl*.mais toujours est il que si un samedi, on a envie de se faire un plateau tl.. mais il vaut mieux avoir un bon dvd.. car c'est pas avec les programmes habituels qu'on va etre satisfait.. je rappelle qu'on paye pour un certain nombre de chaine.. et ca m'embete de payer pour un truc qui ne me conviens pas.
> 
> Le coup d'enlever le tuner et de dclarer qu'on n'a pas de tl, j'ai failli le faire.. mais on m'a dit que ca n'tait pas valable..


Merci pour ta rponse Zodd  :;): 

Effectivement, encore heureux qu'on a pas qu'une seule chaine comme  l'poque l'avaient nos parents ou grand-parents. On peut zapper lorsqu'une emission ne nous convient pas.

Pour infos, en parlant de a, j'ai entendu la semaine dernire  la radio (France Inter) que TF1 avait envoy, juste avant le discours de Sarkozy au sujet de la pub sur les chaines publiques, un "livre blanc" au gouvernement se plaignant que leur part de march ne cessait de baisser depuis que les "petites chaines" de la TNT* sont accessibles  tous et souhaitait entre autres:
- Que leur temps de pub soit augment.
- Que le gouvernement ne leur impose plus de quotas d'missions  diffuser.
- Que soit retir la publicit des chaines publiques (Tiens donc c'est bizarre!!)


* Pas tonnant avec leurs missions (Star Ac', grand frre, 100 plus grands.., etc etc)


Bref comme le dit si bien Zodd, il n'y a pas que la une ni la 6, il y aussi a les dvd, la console de jeux etc etc...

----------


## newbie57

> Tu peux juste dire que t'as pas de tl. Ca marche tant que tu te fais pas contrler.
> Et faut pas oublier que la redevance sert aussi  payer la radio.


Ou acheter un cran LCD d'ordinateur et y brancher un lecteur DVD  :;): 

Pour info, en Allemagne (donc bientt chez nous), ils payent la redevance TV mme pour un ordinateur achet. Pire encore, les entreprises ayant au moins un ordinateur payent aussi cette redevance  ::aie:: .

----------


## lper

> Effectivement, encore heureux qu'on a pas qu'une seule chaine comme  l'poque l'avaient nos parents ou grand-parents. On peut zapper lorsqu'une emission ne nous convient pas.


Faut pas exagrer non plus, on avait la une et la deux, un peu plus tard est venu la trois !! ::aie::  Avec la couleur en 67 !



> Bref comme le dit si bien Zodd, il n'y a pas que la une ni la 6, il y aussi a les dvd, la console de jeux etc etc...


Ou alors un bon bouquin... :;):

----------


## newbie57

> Faut pas exagrer non plus, on avait la une et la deux, un peu plus tard est venu la trois !! Avec la couleur en 67 !
> 
> *Ou alors un bon bouquin*...


+1  ::king:: 

C'est vrai et pour ceux qui n'aiment pas lire ou souhaitent passer une soire entre amis/famille il y a aussi les jeux de socit (jeux de l'oie, monopoly, bonne paye, poker..)

----------


## zodd

> Ou acheter un cran LCD d'ordinateur et y brancher un lecteur DVD


oui mais le rapport prix/taille est limite indcent...

----------


## newbie57

> oui mais le rapport prix/taille est limite indcent...


Sinon, tu te prends un video projecteur et l tu as une immense image sur cran pour pas cher. Garantie sans tuner pour la majorit des cas  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Sinon, tu te prends un video projecteur et l tu as une immense image sur cran pour pas cher. Garantie sans tuner pour la majorit des cas


et tu vis comme un no life : dans une grotte sans lumire 
ou alors tu regardes tes films que la nuit

----------


## newbie57

> et tu vis comme un no life : dans une grotte sans lumire 
> ou alors tu regardes tes films que la nuit


De bons films dans le noir comme au cinma c'est super non?  :8-): 

Bon je te l'accorde  force a doit tuer les yeux  :8O:

----------


## Muesko

Si t'as un bon video projecteur et que tu le rgle pas comme un bourrin et que ton cran te renvoie pas tout dans la tronche (donc un truc pas tout  fait blanc) je suis sur qu'il n'y  pas de soucis. Le mieux est quand mme de garder une petite lumire d'ambiance derrire soit et tamise de prfrence.

----------


## souminet

Oh, OH, Oh Tout doux les amis!!!!

Quand je parle de Ruquier, je sais que suis assez complaisante... mais au risque de passer pour une mnagre de moins de 50 ans (et croyer moi j'en suis assez loin  ::D: ) , j'aime bien ses missions, et puis je ne crois pas qu'il aurait eu autant de bon invits politiques (SArko , sgolne et compagnie) si c'tait une mauvaise mission...

Pour Eric Zemour (Qui je signale en passant est un journaliste de le Monde, crytique litteraire et je ne sais quoi d'autres), je sais qu'il n'a pas le sens de l'humour, mais son cot acerbe et aigri envelopp dans une forte tendance  la critique me fais ricaner !!! Le mdiateur est une perle, et on s'informe en rigolant !!! 

C 'est quand mme plus interessant que CAUET !!!!

Le service public devrait tre plus encourag je pense!!

 ::(:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Le dernier que j'ai beaucoup aim est celui quand Eric Breteau, le mec de l'arche de Zo s'est dmont par Naulleau et Zemmour  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Katyucha

Quand je rentrais en caisse, j'coutais sur Europe1... 
C'est sur que le steevy boulet et la vieille , faut les dgager... y a quelques trucs de bien heureusement avec le reste.... heureusement que le maitre du chat est l  ::): 

Un soir, j'ai allum la tl en rentrant... j'ai eu la mme chose que l'aprem  la radio ... rchauff

----------


## r0d

Yop,

je lisais distrtement ce fil, lorsque, lisant une intervention, mon sang ne fit qu'un tour. Je ne connais pas l'mission dont vous discutez ici, et Ruquier est un nom qui me dit vaguement quelque chose, pas plus, donc je ne me risquerai pas  discuter le fond. Je ne parlerai ici que de la forme, du raisonnement:



> je ne crois pas qu'il aurait eu autant de bon invits politiques (SArko , sgolne et compagnie) si c'tait une mauvaise mission...


Donc, si je suis ton raisonnement:
-> de bons invits politiques viennent  cette mission parce que c'est une bonne mission.
Ou, exprim de faon un peu plus proche du langage de la logique:
Une bonne mission => (implique) de bon invits politiques viennent.

Or, nous savons tous que si des politiques viennent  une mission, le seul critre valable est le taux d'audience.

Donc, d'aprs ton raisonnement: bon taux d'audience => (implique) bonne mission.

----------


## souminet

> Yop,
> Donc, d'aprs ton raisonnement: bon taux d'audience => (implique) bonne mission.


Pourquoi pas??? en tout cas c'est des missions regardes et aimes par le grand public!!!!

----------


## r0d

> Pourquoi pas??? en tout cas c'est des missions regardes et aimes par le grand public!!!!


Parce que ce raisonnement, d'un point de vue purement logique, est incorrect. Ce paralogisme s'apelle l'argumentum ad populum.

En effet, cette forme de raisonnement permet des syllogismes (faux donc) du types:
Dans la grce antique, il tait de notorit publique que l'esclavage tait une bonne chose, donc l'esclavage est une bonne chose.

edit: attention, je ne parle pas ici du fond, mais uniquement de la forme du raisonnement. Je crois que la rflexion sur ce paralogisme (sur tous en vrit, mais celui-ci en particulier) est vraiement passionnante. Voir par exemple sa variante contemporaire, l'_argumentum ad google_. En essayant de comprendre en quoi est dangereux ce paralogisme, pourquoi il est erron et jusqu'o il peut mener, je pense qu'on peut mettre le doigt sur beaucoup de questions trs intressantes.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Bref comme le dit si bien Zodd, il n'y a pas que la une ni la 6, il y aussi a les dvd, la console de jeux etc etc...




a not que des chaines comme la  2 la 3 et la 5 existe et qu'ils y passent de trs bon documentaire sur tout un tas de sujet trs intressant et qui  dfaut de divertir certain a le mrite de nous apprendre des choses et de renforcer notre culture gnrale.


Pour les missions comme ruquier la on touche le summum de l'absurdit ds que quelqu'un  quelque chose de vraiment intressant a dire bam on lui sort une vannes foireuse qui le dcrdibilise totalement( a se demander l'intert de l'avoir invit), c'est plus une mission de divertissement un peu lgre qui ne nous apprend rien a part que les chaines son quand mme fortement censurs.

et le niveau des chroniqueurs...


a me fait bien marr quand madame bravo nous sort un je comprend pas les gens, et aprs moi si moi sa je suis la mieux limite grossire...
on la mettrait au smic elle comprendrait peut tre un peu les choses la princesse.le seul chroniqueur correct c'est ceux qui vont au bout de leur ide je pense notamment a monsieur alvque

cette mission si tu la prend comme une truc srieux...
*Le vraie problme c'est que c'est une mission de divertissement qui parle de sujet srieux au mauvais endroit*, la politique n'a rien a faire dans cette mission et les sujet srieux encore moins qu'il se cantonne au cinma  la musique, au dernier gagnant de la star ac, au nouvelles inventions inutiles, aux people et a l'art mais par piti qu'ils ne se mlent pas de politique y'a d'autre mission plus utile comme "C'est dans l'air" qui sont l pour a.

----------

